

Mexico finds stolen truck that carried radioactive material: official - anigbrowl
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/12/04/us-mexico-nuclear-iaea-idUSBRE9B30J820131204

======
cobrabyte
The fact that they didn't immediately disclose that the Cobalt had been found,
as well, doesn't instill much confidence in them having likely found it. Seems
like they would have definitely disclosed that fact.

